# Who should the Hornets Draft next year with their definitely high pick?



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Personally, if Marvin Williams comes out, I would love to have him. He is very versatile and athletic, can play the 3 or 4, score inside and outside. Chris Taft would be prolly be a good pick as well.

If I was the GM, I would shop Baron Davis. I think we could get a high 1st round pick for him. If we could somehow draft Chris Paul and Marvin Williams (assuming they both come out), that would be an awesome draft. I love Paul's game. He is a true point guard that can really pass and distribute the ball. Just a winner man.

Danny Granger, a 6'8" SF from New Mexico, would be a good pick in the second round, if he drops that far. He's got size and can shoot it. Or a Lawrence Roberts or Brandon Bass in the 2nd round. 

I'm not too high on this year's potential draft class. But if I could make the decisions, I would do whatever I could to get Chris Paul and Marvin Williams. I would also draft Danny Granger if he is still available in the 2nd round. If we can't get Paul, some other good PG's include Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack, and Deron Williams. 

Also, old timers Lynch and Rodney Rogers gotta go. They are playing hard but they aren't getting any younger and the Hornets are. I'd trade Nailon as well and get another guard for him or a pick. 

It would be hard for this to ever happen, but check out the potential in this lineup:

PG Chris Paul, Dan Dickau
SG J.R. Smith, Casey Jacobsen
SF Marvin Williams, Bostjan Nachbar, Danny Granger
PF P.J. Brown, David West, Jackson Vroman
C Jamaal Magloire, Chris Anderson, Maciej Lampe

We would have some versatile, athletic players. I think Marvin Williams could play PF as well as SF. Lampe, Vroman, and Anderson could all play PF and C. I also think Granger could play the 2 guard if need be. We have been developing frontcourt depth, but we need to begin to continue the growth of the backcourt.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

it's Chris Andersen not Anderson.... 

You think Paul should start over Dickau? I would love to have those two players at New Orleans too..

but I don't think Hornets will have two that high draft picks to get them both... 

ANSWER: Marvin Williams


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Never trade the best player at his position for a draft pick! Just look at that line-up and recognize that it will be more explosive with Baron Davis in it. Chris Paul can't even touch Baron, and you're crazy if you think he can. 

I predict he doesn't miss over two games next season.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cam*Ron</b>!
> Never trade the best player at his position for a draft pick! Just look at that line-up and recognize that it will be more explosive with Baron Davis in it. Chris Paul can't even touch Baron, and you're crazy if you think he can.
> 
> I predict he doesn't miss over two games next season.


Teams like Hornets should always focus on future so I think that trading Baron for Atlanta's first rounder (Chris Paul) would be great...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cam*Ron</b>!
> Never trade the best player at his position for a draft pick! Just look at that line-up and recognize that it will be more explosive with Baron Davis in it. Chris Paul can't even touch Baron, and you're crazy if you think he can.
> 
> I predict he doesn't miss over two games next season.



First of all, of course Chris Paul is not as explosive as Baron Davis. Baron Davis is a scoring PG. Chris Paul is a true PG. I love Baron's game. But to think he won't miss more than 2 games next season, based on his history, is not only overly optimistic but downright ignorant as well. I don't WANT to trade him, but I would trade him if it allowed us to draft both Chris Paul and Marvin Williams. Plus, for B. Diddy, I think we could probably get more for him than just a draft pick. 

Also, someone asked about starting Paul over Dickau. Man, I love Dickau, and I think he is an excellent PG w/ tremendous heart. I hope he stays with us. If he does, he would be one of the best backup PG's in the League. But I don't think he can be the starting PG for a championship caliber team--which of course we are not, but you are always building your team to be that.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

If we get pick #1 I'd pick Chris Paul or John Gilchrist (I was pretty impressed with him after reading the story about him in SLAM!!!)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

John Gilchrist 
_Many NBA scouts love his potential for being a starter in the league but they all question his leadership and ability to become a positive influence on his teammates._

Chris Paul
_Point guards are judged by their teams play, and with his team this year should reflect the type of player he is, a Champion._

Raymond Felton 
_Must learn to run a team, getting everyone involved, while being able to dictate the tempo of the game. Has the instincts and ability, just needs the experience to put it together._

Deron Williams
_Speed is an issue as he’s not the quickest player on the court … His thick body type can be much a weakness as a plus as it limits his mobility ... Lacks great open court speed and a quick first step ... _

Jarrett Jack (Cousins with Duke’s Chris Duhon) 
_Jack may get a bit carried away with being too flashy. He has been able to get away with it before because he has bounced around different schools._


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Dr. Jack Ramsay said Chris Paul plays like Tony Parker - but I don't know if we should draft a PG, cause we have Dickau and maybe we still have Baron


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The 5 Jermaniac Fan listed are all Point Guards, but I think too we are all set at this position....maybe we should trade our pick and try to get a superstar....


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think if we draft a PG we'll trade Baron


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> Dr. Jack Ramsay said Chris Paul plays like Tony Parker - but I don't know if we should draft a PG, cause we have Dickau and maybe we still have Baron


Of course not. There's no way we use a HIGH draft pick on a PG if we don't trade Baron. I was talkin about if we do trade him, I would want Paul. If we don't trade him, Marvin Williams is the player I would like us to get. He has so much upside and is very versatile and athletic.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

If we get the #1 pick I don't think we should get Paul. We should get someone like Rashad McCants. Then we could have this as our starting lineup:

PG- Baron Davis
SG- Rashad McCants
SF- Jamaal Mashburn 
PF- Chris Andersen
C- Jamaal Magloire

Key Bench Players:
JR Smith, Dan Dickau, PJ Brown


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Minnesota Magician said:


> If we get the #1 pick I don't think we should get Paul. We should get someone like Rashad McCants. Then we could have this as our starting lineup:
> 
> PG- Baron Davis
> SG- Rashad McCants
> ...


First of all, I don't think you take J.R. out of the starting lineup. We have to develop his superstar talent into a star player. Also, do you think that we will see Jamal Mashburn in a Hornets jersey again??? I am not too confident that Mashburn will play for the Hornets again. I love McCants, but we already have a young 2 guard in J.R., who is full of potential. We need a SF and a PG. I love Marvin Williams' game. I think he's the pick if he comes out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Minnesota Magician said:


> If we get the #1 pick I don't think we should get Paul. We should get someone like Rashad McCants. Then we could have this as our starting lineup:
> 
> PG- Baron Davis
> SG- Rashad McCants
> ...


Dude, Mashburn is finished. He has degenerative cartilage in his knee. His career is over. Also, no way in hell is Rashad McCants going to be the No.1 pick in the draft. JR Smith will be a better pro player anyway and they play the same position. Only difference is, JR is 6'7 and McCants is 6'3. That's a huge difference.

The Hornets need a SF (Marvin Williams, Rudy Gay would be nice). Also PJ Brown is the starter at the 4 not Birdman. David West is the backup 4. 

In a perfect world the Hornets would look like this, should they get the No.1 pick and Marvin Williams comes out.

PG - Baron Davis/Dan Dickau
SG - JR Smith/Casey Jacobsen (if he isn't let go)
SF - Marvin Williams/George Lynch/Bostjan Nachbar (if he isn't let go)
PF - PJ Brown/David West
C - Jamaal Magloire/Chris Anderson/Maciej Lampe

The Hornets could be back with a vengeance a year from now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Minnesota Magician said:


> If we get the #1 pick I don't think we should get Paul. We should get someone like Rashad McCants. Then we could have this as our starting lineup:
> 
> PG- Baron Davis
> SG- Rashad McCants
> ...


Rashad McCants over JR Smith is cawazy dude!  

PLUS McCants being drafted with a top 5 pick would be insane for any team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Minnesota Magician said:


> If we get the #1 pick I don't think we should get Paul. We should get someone like Rashad McCants. Then we could have this as our starting lineup:
> 
> PG- Baron Davis
> SG- Rashad McCants
> ...


That actually seems like a pretty good team, except I really doubt Mashburn will be doing anything. Could JR Smith play SF?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> That actually seems like a pretty good team, except I really doubt Mashburn will be doing anything. Could JR Smith play SF?


Nah I dont think JR could play the SF for any extended minutes. The Hornets desparately need a SF and Marvin Williams is the best choice IMO.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Nah I dont think JR could play the SF for any extended minutes. The Hornets desparately need a SF and Marvin Williams is the best choice IMO.



MARVIN WILLIAMS, baby!!! I've been campaigning for him for awhile now. I love his athleticism, ability to shoot, and his potential. I just hope everything works out for us to get him-- He declares, we get the right pick in the draft, etc...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Dude, Mashburn is finished. He has degenerative cartilage in his knee. His career is over. Also, no way in hell is Rashad McCants going to be the No.1 pick in the draft. JR Smith will be a better pro player anyway and they play the same position. Only difference is, JR is 6'7 and McCants is 6'3. That's a huge difference.
> 
> The Hornets need a SF (Marvin Williams, Rudy Gay would be nice). Also PJ Brown is the starter at the 4 not Birdman. David West is the backup 4.
> 
> ...


This is what I envision for the Hornets in the near future. They have a pretty good future assuming Davis and Magloire can stay healthy for most of the season.

I don't want to take this thread too far off topic but it seems to me that a few bottom feeders have a chance to get better very quickly. I could see Atlanta drafting Bogut and then signing a point guard like Earl Watson and maybe another big man (Stromile Swift?). Trade Walker for some decent value or most likely just let him walk. They could be looking at something like this:

PG- Earl Watson, Tyronn Lue, Tony Delk
SG- Josh Childress, Boris Diaw
SF- Josh Smith, Donta Smith
PF- Al Harrington, Stromile Swift
C- Andrew Bogut, Obinna Ekezie, Peja Drobnjak


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> This is what I envision for the Hornets in the near future. They have a pretty good future assuming Davis and Magloire can stay healthy for most of the season.
> 
> I don't want to take this thread too far off topic but it seems to me that a few bottom feeders have a chance to get better very quickly. I could see Atlanta drafting Bogut and then signing a point guard like Earl Watson and maybe another big man (Stromile Swift?). Trade Walker for some decent value or most likely just let him walk. They could be looking at something like this:
> 
> ...


Earl Watson and Stromile Swift for the bulk of the salary cap room? No way in heck. They are going to make a run at Joe Johnson or Larry Hughes for sure.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Earl Watson and Stromile Swift for the bulk of the salary cap room? No way in heck. They are going to make a run at Joe Johnson or Larry Hughes for sure.


I'm talking about guys that they could actually get, and I'm not advocating overpaying those guys. Remember, they couldn't even get Erick Dampier to sign with them. If I was Johnson I'd stay with Phoenix or go to the Cavs. As for Hughes I think he'll stay in DC. Atlanta already has Childress, Diaw, and the Smiths. They don't need another wing guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look at what you're saying. They have Childress, Diaw and the Smith's. Out of that group only Josh Smith is good enough to be a starter. Donta Smith is talented, but he's backup. Josh Childress is as well. Diaw if you weren't aware really wants to leave as his minutes continue to dwindle. I don't think he'll be there next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BTW, Happy Birthday Captain Obvious.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> BTW, Happy Birthday Captain Obvious.


Thanks man  

I see what you're saying. Obviously if they can get one of those guys they should, but I don't think it's feasible. Also, I think Childress has what it takes to be a decent starter in the league (4 double-doubles in his last 5 games). At the very least he'll be a solid rebounder and defender.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

No way we draft a SG...J.R. IS our future!!! I think the position we need to draft a player would be Power Forward...PJ Brown is solid but we could have someone better....


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Donta Smith is talented, but he's backup.


I think we will be seeing Donta start by the end of this season, and the whole next season and might turn into an all-star over night.


Oh and I'll rather us draft Rudy Gay if he comes out, or maybe Gerald Green.


----------

